# capuchin pigeons



## gooseboy

I just bought a pair of capuchin pigeons. I was wondering can i fly there young. Can any one tell me about the breed more. Has any one raised the breed. 

Thanks, Gooseboy


----------



## vivagirl

I keep about 15 pair of Capuchines. They are great birds. You will not get much flying out of them. They are not built to fly any distance. Get you some rollers-homers-starlings
for flying. Caps are easy to tame and easy to breed. You will enjoy them. Good Luck Vivagirl


----------



## Jaysen

vivagirl, 

Do you fly yours at all? Mrs has one for a pet that she has fallen in love with and she is already talking about a boy toy for her gal. I was looking for some droppers for the racing loft and based on the little bit the old racers here say the capuchines work good. I just don't want to raise them if we can't give them a good home (babies, not the ones the Mrs has, they have a home, my living room!).


----------



## gooseboy

I just want to let them out of the loft to fly around the yard. Can I do that?


----------



## spirit wings

I think they would be fine loft flying..esp if they know your feed call and you train them how to go back into the loft.. I would not try new birds ..but wait till they are settled in and know their home and feel safe... I would only let them out on nice afternoons/evenings..that way they won't stray far..if they did they may not make it back.


----------



## vivagirl

You can let them out in the yard but might doing that when you are there. Vivagirl


----------



## Dreamzone

gooseboy said:


> I just bought a pair of capuchin pigeons. I was wondering can i fly there young. Can any one tell me about the breed more. Has any one raised the breed.
> 
> Thanks, Gooseboy


I have a pair of Capuchins and they freefly quite happily.. 
Wish their eggs would hatch tho....
David.


----------



## salenahaas

I am looking for a breeding pair or two of capuchins.. i live in Elliottsburg, Pa. can anyone tell me of anyone selling a pair or two in Pa? thanks!
I don't know alot about them either, but I like the breed. just started with a couple homers/rollers.


----------



## Woodnative

You may want to post this on the wanted and for sale section. Also, if you can't find them locally do you mind having them shipped to you? There are a couple of nice ones on the Slobberknocker auction site right now.


----------



## salenahaas

Thank you! I am new to this site. Still trying to figure it all out! LOL. 
I will try the slobberknocker. Thanks a bunch! 
Salena


----------



## orock

gooseboy said:


> I just bought a pair of capuchin pigeons. I was wondering can i fly there young. Can any one tell me about the breed more. Has any one raised the breed.
> 
> Thanks, Gooseboy


Welcome to PT, can you post pics.


----------



## salenahaas

How old is too old for breeding capuchines?


----------

